# Тянущие боли по всему телу. Симптомы меняются на протяжении двух лет



## AnnaSwan (26 Окт 2021)

Добрый день.
Зовут Анна. 23 года.
Где то с конца осени-начала зимы 2019 года наблюдаются регулярные проблемы в теле. Прошу пожалуйста попробовать разобраться или дать совет.
Сразу скажу, что психологических проблем никаких нет, и потрясений и изменений на начало болезни не было.
С конца осени-начала зимы 2019 года работала в сидячем режиме. плюс минус 10 часов. У меня начались резкие боли в пояснице, больно было ходить в туалет по маленькому, в промежности были резкие боли, через несколько часов все прекращалось. Так было на протяжении всей зимы-весны- лета до осени 2020 года. Я была сильно уверена что у меня просто цистит. Но потом поняла, что он не лечится как то у меня, и возникает совершенно рандомно.
В один из дней осенью 2020 у меня резко прихватило всю спину.... Просто боли были жгучие по всей спине. За какое то время прошло. Больше не повторялось. Затем у меня стало тянуть разные части тела, сижу и тянет, то руку, то ногу, не то чтобы болит, но дискомфорт. Подробно что дальше и как было уже не помню.
Где то зимой 2020 у меня начало _резко тянуть справа, рядом с пахом и т-б суставом_. Такие боли четко помню начались во время езды в машине на пассажирском. Тянуло так, то сильнее то слабее, в отдельных позах как будто меньше. Когда лежала ровно тоже тянуло. Хочется отметить, что первоначальные боли а-ля цистит не прекращались, но возникали менее регулярно (тянуло поясницу, режущие боли при хождении в туалет, даже после похода. как будто хотелось еще, дискомфорт в районе уретры).
Постепенно тянущие боли в боку прошли (гинекология, почки, мочевой пузырь и все остальное были проверены-все чисто). Так продолжалось месяц-два максимум. Но одна проблема сменилась другой.
Той же зимой-весной вместо бока начало тянуть левую ногу (как будто тянет внутри, нога кажется тяжелее, хотя внешне все одинаково). Бывает болит сильнее, бывает слабее, если обострение то болит вместе с левой частью поясницы и опять могут обостриться симптомы с болезненным мочеиспусканием (слава Богу это постепенно сошло на нет, но при остром обострении может вылиться снова). Уже практически год это все...
Нога болит как в статике, так и от нагрузки. Бывает болит от частой ходьбы, бывает наоборот от того что долго сидишь-стоишь.
Сейчас начало видимо от работы на компьютере тянуть правую руку.
Какое то время еще тянуло бок. Справлялась растяжкой. постепенно сошло на нет. Иногда тян боли в паху возник не надолго.
*Очень боюсь что все это разрастется на все тело.* Хотя радует что _физически все способности сохраняются._
Старалась иногда делать гимнастику, просто растяжку, кошечку и тд
Была у неврологов, остеопатов - никто ничего толкого не сказал. Было подозрение на неврологию полового нерва (но почему то возникает только при обострении с ногой и поясницей). На мрт нет ГРЫЖ, есть небольшие протрузии но они вряд ли что то дают. При осмотре невролога иголкой, молоточком-все хорошо.

Есть нюанс что с 2018 начала носить брекеты. Это может быть связано?

Обезболки не помогают, миорелоксанты тоже не особо. Выбила у поликлинники физиотерапии, тоже особого результата не дало. Более менее помогает мазать диклофенак.

Помогите пожалуйста. Мб порекомендуете врача в СПБ.


----------



## La murr (26 Окт 2021)

@AnnaSwan, Анна, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Окт 2021)

@AnnaSwan, Анна, здравствуйте 
Вам нужно пропальпировать подвздошно поясничные мышцы
Нужен специалист по работе с мышцами и фасциями 
В своей теме я описываю свою проблему и лечение








						Протрузии во всех отделах. Влияние фиброза в мышцах на органы
					

Всем доброго дня!  Решила написать о своей проблеме со здоровьем и о решении этой проблемы  Думаю, очень многие узнают свои симптомы:  Протрузии, проблемы с животом, стягивание мышц спины, одышка, сложно было дышать, грудная клетка с трудом двигалась  Проблемы у меня возникли в 2011 году...




					www.medhouse.ru
				




10 часов работы в сидячем положении не прошли бесследно
Во время сидения приближаются точки крепления подвздошно поясничной мышцы 
Из-за длительного сидения могли возникнуть триггерные точки в ппм (подвздошно поясничные мышцы) 
Отсюда тянущая боль 
Необходимо как можно быстрее попасть к специалисту 
У меня была похожая ситуация, еще в 2010
Правильное лечение нашла только спустя десять лет


----------

